
Linux from Scratch - Datenstrom
http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
======
dang
2016
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11829373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11829373)

2012
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4488162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4488162),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3677350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3677350)

2011
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3171448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3171448)

~~~
kfrzcode
Right? What is this, reddit?

~~~
Operyl
> Please don't submit comments saying that HN is turning into Reddit. It's a
> semi-noob illusion, as old as the hills.

Furthermore, sure, it gets resubmitted but things on the internet change, new
people are in the community, etc. Resubmissions over the course of a few years
are bound to happen, the original comment was just linking previous
conversations.

~~~
bityard
Then maybe it would be more appropriate for the poster to link to a blog
article or some such which states what's been going on with LFS lately. Just
linking to the main page doesn't really accomplish anything when the
overwhelming majority of HN readers probably already know what LFS is. It's
been around for 20 years, that the project exists isn't news. And the name of
this site is, as it happens, Hacker _News_.

/rant

------
LeonM
I build a LFS system recently, only to get stuck at the very last step
(installing the bootloader), because my system uses UEFI.

LFS supplies a UEFI guide [0], but it's outdated and incomplete. I kinda gave
up there, didn't have the time or energy to figure it out.

[0] [http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/hints/downloads/files/lfs-
ue...](http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/hints/downloads/files/lfs-uefi.txt)

~~~
thomastjeffery
This is probably the most straight-forward way to boot from UEFI:

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/EFISTUB](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/EFISTUB)

Naturally, you will want to obtain efibootmgr via "from scratch" means.

------
jason_slack
I asked a few days ago if LFS was still a great way to learn internals, build
a minimal bistro, etc:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20149111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20149111)

------
smitty1e
Just an excellent resource.

------
ziddoap
>HTTPS Everywhere noticed you were navigating to a non-HTTPS page, and tried
to send you to the HTTPS version instead. The HTTPS version is unavailable.

Pretty much inexcusable for any company in 2019 (although, I run into this
quite a bit...) let alone a tech-orientated one.

~~~
bityard
1\. It's not a company

2\. There is nothing on the page worth protecting with HTTPS

~~~
friedegg
Without ssl, someone could hypothetically intercept it, modify the
instructions slightly, and lead you to installing something malicious. They
could also do other things like inject javascript, etc.

